# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report 1/31/2003



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on the lake continues to be somewhat spotty. Anglers continue to mark 
a lot of perch, but getting them to bite has been difficult at times. Those 
catching more fish than others are staying mobile and moving until they find 
more active schools. Best places to try have been the mouth of Creel Bay and 
Rocky Point, East Bay near Stromme Addition, the Main Bay near the casino, the 
Towers area, Haybale Bay, the Woods Rutten area and the south end of Black 
Tiger. Best presentations have been Hali's, genz worms, fat boys, ratfinkies, 
and rattle snakies tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads. As with 
the perch, the walleye fishing's been a bit spotty as well. The best bites are 
early morning and right at dark. For walleyes, most anglers are working in the 
trees or just off the edges of the trees. The areas producing best have been 
the south end of Black Tiger, Hay Bale Bay, Foughty's Point, Stromme Addition, 
Mission Bay, the trees just off the Casino, Rocky/Military Points, and the old 
sunken Flats road. Buckshot rattle spoons, rocker minnows, jigging raps, 
sonars, and nils masters tipped with minnow heads have been working the best. 
Pike fishing although slowing down a bit, is still pretty good. Anglers are 
working the north ends of Six Mile and Creel Bays with smelt, herring, or large 
minnows. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

